# Why do people steal your pics, then include in their signature "dont steal MY pics" ?



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

*Why do people steal your pics, then include in their signature "dont steal MY pics" ?*

This is hilarious. I checked my web logs and noticed that this photo of mine was getting pulled a lot from an unknown website (they hot linked it)










So I pay the url a friendly visit, and they have some weirdo verbiage and my photo (along with some others) hot linked.. well I scroll down to the bottom of their post, and read the signature line of the poster, and this is what it says:

(taken from http://ofrroleplay.proboards74.com/index.cgi?board=bustag&action=display&thread=1143841369 ) 
_Hey Everyone be sure to check out my Bucks! They are amazing creatures and I love them so, *Please do not steal my Pics Thanxs Very Much*_

I might have to have a little fun with this. I'm gonna swap that pic out with something else a little more entertaining


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

loser


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Give him a Jack-a-Lope ...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

How bout a Piney woods Rooter !!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would give him a pic that would get him banned. But that's just me. :wink:


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> I would give him a pic that would get him banned. But that's just me. :wink:


Yeah, I had the same thought.. but I backed it off just a notch.

I replaced that big 10pt with some truely legit "wild life" 
http://www.whitetail-photography.com/whitetail/whitetail_deer_10pt_attention.jpg

its nothing you wouldnt see while out in the woods.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

LMAO



Cutter said:


> Yeah, I had the same thought.. but I backed it off just a notch.
> 
> I replaced that big 10pt with some truely legit "wild life"
> http://www.whitetail-photography.com/whitetail/whitetail_deer_10pt_attention.jpg
> ...


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU DA MAN! That's great!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Let me check something here. lets see . doing it deer style. YUP that's funny.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

The N.O. looter dude is what I would use.....think about it...Yep.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

That's got to make your blood boil Chris :hairout: Make that replacement unforgettable!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> YOU DA MAN! That's great!


That'll :work:


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Oh I meant to tell you*

Oh I meant to tell you I entered that same shot in a photo contest. I was going to tell you about it... .

People say if you don't want it stolen don't post it. I say give them the old mating deer shot...:cheers: Nice job my friend.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Look at the link. The photo has changed. and someone has complained about animal ****. Funny Stuff.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

WTG Cutter. 2funny... that should shut 'em down for a while.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

you guys are piling on lol


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Two days later...*

I'm still laughing :rotfl: . You can't say this part of the board doesn't have a sense of humor. At least he picked one of your best.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Man, that fella showing animal **** is catching he11 (ya'll wouldn't sign up and do that, wouldja  )


----------

